# Red bar with navigation buttons on my screen



## jonkim16 (Dec 21, 2011)

OK here's a new one that I haven't seen or found on this forum yet. I was running the Carbon ROM on my Verizon S3 and there was a new version. I updated without wiping data/system and when it loaded back up, there was a red bar with the navigation buttons at the bottom of my screen. So I reverted back to the version right before my backup and the red bar is still there. Any ideas how to fix without a full wipe?










I would rather not have to do a full wipe because I'm connected to my corporate account and my IT has to approve my phone connection and they take weeks. Not to mention I've probably asked for this more time than the entire company combined.

Thanks.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not on an AOSP rom but that looks like something you can change with the Settings. Look for something along the lines of "rom settings" or anything that allows you to customize the Navbar or softkey background. Should be a good start.


----------



## jonkim16 (Dec 21, 2011)

gaaahhhh I'm an idiot. I was wondering what NavBar was earlier today so I turned it on but nothing happened. Didn't realize it doesn't take effect until you do a restart...makes sense. Bar is gone. Thanks SlimSnoopOS


----------

